# Alexander Fedorov!!!!



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hows this for inspiration....

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=28893&threadid=347247


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Lots of Mass!!! He's got quite a noticeable pec tear though - wonder whether this will hinder him some - IMO it should but Dorian did well with tears and so is branch warren considering he tore his bicep right off!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Realy good. Big but shape and symatery also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't really rate him unfortunatly his condition is not very good and he has a few noticable flaws his chest being a very big one.

i don't like to critisise pro's and i never do as i could never achieve what these guys do but i think this guy is being way over hyped Markus and Attwood have much more mass and more complete physiques in my opinion...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

he is huge, would love to be that shape, are u on something pscarb?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Art attwood is a pure monster!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have to be a member to see the picks.

Im already on more boards than I can remember the book marks to


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> he is huge, would love to be that shape, are u on something pscarb?


yea and i would love to be that big like i said he has acheived something i could never but you have to compare his physique to other pro's and like i said he has some very noticable flaws when you are comparing his physique with his peers..

he has been pushed forward as being the next Mr Olympia only due to pure size thats all their is a handfull of other Pro's out there that would beat him hands down...even before he gets even close to giving Ronnie a run for his money....

1.Jackson

2.Cutler

3.Cormeir

4.James

5.Rhul

6.Preist

7.Martinez

8.Badell

look at his condition at a pro level he won't cut it ....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i really rate martinez excellent shape imo... and cormier


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here you go hacks.....

fedorov.bmp


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

another...

is he not really young like 25 ish??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That guy looks awsome.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but i have to agree with paul, there are better guys out there.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here is a goodun.....

fedorov&ronnie.bmp


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Hes a bit lacking in the chest dept. Mind most people are when posing next to Coleman.

Gustav Badell is the man imo along with Dexter Jackson.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Alexander, Alexander! Someone show that lad how to put fake tan on.:eek:

IMO in all the photos i've seen (there is an article in april MD comparing those two and in this months flex too) Ronnie is still in another league.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

immense, i agree chest looking a little flat proportionally. enjoyed looking at those, thanks.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

I couldnt get to the original link but i did a search and i found a pic of his back double bicep somewhere and it was pretty darn impressive!! When i find it again ill put it up!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

shame about that rip in his chest it looks almost like a burn its maimed int that much!! Maybe his traps could do with bulking a bit too, but apart from that he's the biz!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

That guy is amazing imo..standing next to ronnie and the only thing ronnie is killing him oon is chest..which u have to remeber he has a complete pec tear and coundt train for weeks and couldnt pose properly..he is gonna be big...

crazy..i think that goldy tan looks good on him makes him look like a statue or something!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

I guess you like the stereophonics with that signature, dirty B


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what the dianabol one??? lmao! na hate em mate just like that quote


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only body part ronnie doesnt beat him on hands down is quads....

when comparing physiques you have to look at both size and condition ronnie is heaveir and much much more ripped than federov...

he wouldnt hold his own against Dextor or Cutler never mind Ronnie...

you have to understand guys that Federov has done 1 show as a pro(2004 Russien GP) the 2003 Russian GP he was an amatuer...

in that one Pro show he did the only real top pro he went against was Ronnie dextor/Cormeir/Cutler/Badell/Preist where all not present so to say he is the next Olympian and how he could beat ronnie is pure madness....

he is big but that is it


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Dont mean to be a pessimist, but another thing i noticed with Fedorov from the pics ive seen of him..... he doesnt look great from every angle unlike the leading Pro's. Coleman/Jackson/Cutler/Badell etc all look superb with freaky thickness from wherever you look at them!! Altho when he does a side chest, his quad sweep and calfs beats anyone out there, hands down!!

http://www.bodrost.h1.ru/photo.php?id=17


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

ahhhh

I was wondering why there was a mass surge of new members on the dark side,

PMSL


----------

